# Can I add glowlight tetras?



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, at the moment in my 10g tank, I have Pepper, a male betta, and 4 albino corys. Lately, I've been thinking about adding another type of fish. First I was thinking white clouds, but I've also been reading about glowlight tetras. I used that stocking site, which I use a lot, and it says if I added 5 tetras, it would be 97 percent. Or, 6 of them would be 99 percent.

So, do you think glowlight tetras could work? I've been reading that they are pretty peaceful. Opinions please????? Thank you


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been thinking of adding more fish to my 10 gal as well (1 betta + 3 cories) But Im still afraid I would be overstocking.

ANYWAYS, About the tetras, I found this on another site:


> "other tetras are nippy but the glowlight tetra is more peaceable, They can be kept with a betta. Ive noticed that males harass the females do death. Try to get more females then males just to be on the safe side, One of my glowlights just died about 2 days ago because of the 2 males harassing her. Ive noticed that between my cardinals and neon's they are actually less active, very calm when not breeding. They shouldn't pay much attention to the betta, they only go with their own speciess, and only interact with other tetras"


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest it. IMHO, a betta+corys+a proper school of tetras is going overboard in a 10 gallon.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You could try adding 3 and see how they get along.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

My glowlights are great. Definitely the best behaved and entertaining fish in my tank. I put my betta in their tank for a little bit when my betta's filter broke. They were really nice to him, he wasn't so nice back :-?.

But my tank is a 20 gal. If you've already got a betta and cories in a 10 gal, I wouldn't recommend it. Glowlights need a group of at least 5. What about trying a couple platies? I've heard that they're generally okay with a betta.


----------

